
Introduction to the Python Interpreter, Part 4: It's Dynamic - luu
http://akaptur.com/blog/2013/12/03/introduction-to-the-python-interpreter-4/
======
antonp
Really enjoy reading posts like these and like the "Let's write a simple
interpreter" series [0]

I should man up and do a series on writing a relational db (know nothing about
DB design).

[0] [https://ruslanspivak.com/lsbasi-part1/](https://ruslanspivak.com/lsbasi-
part1/)

------
ant6n
dec 3rd, 2013 (I was very confused because this post didn't show up in my rss
reader, until I realized it's an older one).

